# Cannot install program from CD



## dnt (Apr 13, 1999)

I reinstalled my Win98 OS from my computer's recovery disk. I also had to reinstall certain programs separately from various cd's. All these individual programs installed perfectly, except for one. The CD-ROM drive would not recognize the cd as an installation program, but thought it was an audio cd and opened a media player instead. I even tried an earlier version of this particular software program and the same problem occurred. I reinstalled the CD-ROM driver from the Device Manager, but this did not help. The program did however install on my brother's laptop. I have never had a problem reinstalling this specific software before into my desktop PC . I would be grateful for any helpful advice. Thanks.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Probably a corrupted CD?

Have you tried copying to the hard drive and installing from there?


----------



## dnt (Apr 13, 1999)

I went into windows explorer to copy this cd into my hard drive; when I right-clicked on this drive it did not list any "copy" option. "Play" was listed in the menu and the CD-ROM drive was labeled "Audio CD " in windows explorer. How can the disk be corrupted if it is able to install into my brother's laptop?


----------



## The Hound (May 27, 2007)

When you right click the cd, do you have an option below play to open? If you can do that, look for setup.exe, or install.exe...

Or, you could click start, run, browse, and try to explore the cd that way...


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

The CD is probably a burned copy?


----------



## dnt (Apr 13, 1999)

The cd is a business accounting program that I bought retail. I found and tried the open option that you suggested from start, run , browse; it displayed "Track 01" when I clicked on it. There was no install.exe in the folder.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Are you sure you're actually viewing the application disk? Or is this a "phantom" directory listing from a previously used CD? Did you reboot?

Definitely an odd problem that only one disk, which you know works in other computers, won't read properly on this one computer. It's certainly something I've never heard of before.


----------



## dnt (Apr 13, 1999)

Yes, it is the original application installation disk. I reinstalled everything again, including Windows 98 OS. All of the programs installed properly from disks, except for this one. My PC continues to recognize it as an audio cd.


----------



## The Hound (May 27, 2007)

Can you restart in MS-DOS mode and copy the files to your hard drive?


----------



## dnt (Apr 13, 1999)

I can restart in MS-DOS mode, however I never really worked with DOS and would not know how to copy the files to my hard drive.


----------



## The Hound (May 27, 2007)

You may wish to print this out, and read all the way through before you start.
These commands are not case sensitive. The caps are a very old habit.

At the command prompt:

Type CD\ and press enter. This will take you to the root of the C: drive (c:\>)
Type MD ACCTDISK and press enter. This will make a new folder in the root of the C: drive called ACCTDISK
Type D: and press enter. Assuming D is your cd drive, this will take you to the root of the d: drive (D:\>).
Type DIR /P and press enter. (This one's a forward slash / on the same key as the ? Unless specified, all the others in these command lines are backslashes \ found below the backspace key). You'll see a list of the files and directories on the cd. The /P tells the computer to display the files one screen at a time. If the list is more than one screen long, press any key to see the next screen until you see a summary at the bottom-number of files, size, etc.
Type XCOPY D: C:\ACCTDISK and press enter. 
When the copy process is complete, type C: and press enter
Type CD ACCTDISK and press enter. 
Type DIR /P and press enter. (The / forward slash again) 
You should see the files and folders you copied from the CD in this directory.
Type WIN and press enter, and the machine will reboot to windows.
At the Windows desktop, click start, run, browse, and browse to the ACCTDISK folder in the root of the C: drive. You should find the executable to run for installation--if this works.


----------



## michaelspadaro1 (Sep 15, 2007)

I like what The Hound suggested.

another possible problem might be is that the "asapi" drivers for that particular cdrom or burner might not be loaded properly.

Go the the manufacturers website and download the latest drivers for your cdrom/burner.

Also make sure the cd is clean and dirt/scratch free and try again

Michael


----------



## dnt (Apr 13, 1999)

I entered the steps you suggested - up to entering " D:" for my cd-rom drive. It told me that this was an invalid drive specification (even though the cd-rom drive was labeled as such in My Computer folder). I then entered " G:", which was what my cd-rom drive was prior to the OS reinstall (my USB removable drive was usually " D:"). The G:\ prompt appeared, so I entered MD ACCTDISK. What came up was "CDR101: not ready reading drive G - abort, retry, fail?r"


----------



## The Hound (May 27, 2007)

The MD ACCTDISK command has to happen before you switch to the cdrom drive. You're using it to create the folder on the C: drive.

MD is a write command--can't do that to a cdrom in DOS.

DOS can be a pain in the you-know-what--==


----------



## dnt (Apr 13, 1999)

I entered CD at the C:\ WINDOWS , at the C:\ I entered MD ACCTDISK , at the ENTRY ALREADY EXISTS, I entered D: - what appeared was INVALID DRIVE SPECIFICATION.


----------



## michaelspadaro1 (Sep 15, 2007)

if you wish to call me :

Edit out phone number.

I think I Know what is going on, but too long to type it all out.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

michaelspadaro1 said:


> if you wish to call me :
> 
> Edit out phone number.
> 
> I think I Know what is going on, but too long to type it all out.


This is an on-line tech support site and we prefer to keep all replies on the boards so that everyone can benefit from the solutions.


----------



## michaelspadaro1 (Sep 15, 2007)

OK, I'm kinda new....

Won't give out number anymore, unless someone is about to commit suicide !

Only Kidding....


----------



## The Hound (May 27, 2007)

The D: command returning 'Invalid Drive Specification'-is D: the correct letter for the CD drive with the program disc in it? If not, substitute the correct letter-you mentioned G: a bit earler...

Sometimes this DOS thing takes a few tries, but it can make things happen in strange and interesting ways...


----------



## dnt (Apr 13, 1999)

Fortunately, I was to obtain a replacement copy disk for this program and it installed properly. I appreciated everyone's input and help with my problem. Thank you.


----------



## The Hound (May 27, 2007)

I've been away a while, but I'm glad you found a solution...Please use the thread tools at the top right to mark this one solved.


----------

